
Hovercraft ferries could be coming to Silicon Valley for your commute - nradov
https://www.sfgate.com/local/article/new-ferry-south-bay-hovercraft-sf-bay-san-jose-13571389.php
======
zunzun
Would these be solar powered, does anyone know? I should think a few solar
cells on the roof would easily power a multi-ton loaded hovercraft.

